# Lionel Manual 021 Switch - Yep Prewar.



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Another Prewar Lionel Item I bought during the holidays. This time I reduced them to parts. I am doing only one this time, and using the other as a reference. Then rails were cleaned up in place. After I pulled tabs and insulators (pic #6). 










Here, I had to enlarge the slot to get a riveted piece removed.









I had two tabs break on the center. # 2-40 screw helped.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Today I cleanrd up the right hand switch. Tomorrow it will go together. I assembled the left hand rails today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Something looks wrong with this picture T.








The rusted rail point is going straight and the other switch point is going the other way?
(nit picker rivet counter me:laugh

Color looks fine!


EDIT.............,
Upon further examination I see how it works now I think?
I never had any of those switches.

Whys that one piece so rusty? Can't you cut another to replace it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The ugly piece is red rubber. The wire wheel didn't help.

Some of the pictures are opposites. Just to show a before and after.
The switch mechanism is the last thing to show.

The Rustoleum has a tough finish. It was the closest to the original.
It may have a Urethane base. It is a lot of work for two manual switches, but I will have them if I ever want a prewar table.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The ugly piece is red rubber. The wire wheel didn't help.
> 
> Some of the pictures are opposites. Just to show a before and after.
> The switch mechanism is the last thing to show.
> ...


I am talking about the rail itself. The rusted one where the train wheels ride when going through the switch. Or are you telling me that's rubber?

You could use that with your O/27 track you just need to shim it up a little.

Or Is that standard gauge rail? Looks like O?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The piece is rubber and it is O gage. The snake is the camera cord.










The left is assembled and I am missing two pieces. Not important I hope. One is a guide in the switch the other is the top of the controller. The guides wouldn't come off ,so they were left on when painted. Tough little guys. I would of ruined the tabs to get them off. I may have to make the light base.










I can't get the bottom plates on until the controllers are ready.









What do you think of the gray paint on the rails?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are rubber?

Maybe silver for the rails?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes rubber.
I don't want the thing to look like a piece of bling!!(gawdy jewelry) So no silver.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Yes rubber.
> I don't want the thing to look like a piece of bling!!(gawdy jewelry) So no silver.


I don't know what a piece of bling looks like.

Silver with a wash of black to give it a weathered look.

Gray will make it look like a battleship?:laugh:
Just kidding,
Gray would probably look just fine.


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Umm........
Picture on the left, second row. Did you slice your fingers on that thing??



Jody


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I used disposable gloves when working the rubbing compound. Then make great coverage when I use a spray can.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Switch signal base*

Today I drilled and fitted up a hole for the switch. The size is just under 3/8ths.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Next step, I used the original as a guide and cut the corners with a wheel.
I used the vise to bend the first side and did the adjacent sides using the end edge of the vise. Last I bent the opposite side with a pair of vise grips.










All I need is to trim up the ends.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it's either Bondo or he's wearing nail-polish, again.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wearing gloves has always been formal dress. It matches my T-man Tux.
I may try to make a top now.

I need red/green lens material or maybe two LEDs with a center separator.

You know, with acrylic water you can mold lens material.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The light signal*

I almost completed a home signal for the switch. I never got the color plastic I needed, But I did find a repro kit.
The old # 52 bulb for lihting. Project completed.










Before and After









Four months for completion and that was one of the faster ones.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Simply *beautiful*, Tman... :thumbsup:

There's something so aesthetically appealing about the old fashioned "toy look", because it so well captures the mood of the time when it was made. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

BRAVO !!!! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------

